# The Megaquartz F2.4 Has Landed



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi all

As you will know from my previous threads I have been waiting for a very special arrival from STS! Today I collected one of my grail watches fresh from a total restoration!

Make you own minds up but I think you will agree they don't come much nicer! I am out on the town tonight but will post lots of photo's tomorrow so you can all get a good look at my new pride and joy!

Thanks STS once again you have excelled yourself! If anyone every doubted STS's ability to match the quality of Bienne's workmanship I think this proves beyond a shadow of a doubt why they are Omega's offical UK arm!

Cheers Tom


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

P.S Yes that is it's original box and instructions!!!!! I even have the outer cardboard box!!!

As you can guess I am a happy man!


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

One of most of the rest of the gang!


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

OK shot of the watch! It really doesn't do the dial justice! I looks so good! If I can't get any good shots at home I am going to take it in to the studio on Monday!!!


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

More pics tomo!!! going out now and daren't wear it! grrr TC2 will have to do!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Su-bloomin-perb!

Cant wait for the close ups... try more light and use a software package to crop down the image... you chould get a good pic


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

dickstar1977 said:


> Hi all
> 
> As you will know from my previous threads I have been waiting for a very special arrival from STS! Today I collected one of my grail watches fresh from a total restoration!
> 
> ...


Lovely









We might have passed in the car park - I was at STS today to pick up a couple, and leave another (more on Swiss Watch forum)....


----------



## piet (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello Tom great watch ,

i'm glad that they keep in good condition so the next generation







can see the high standard off watchmaking.

greetings piet


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

dickstar1977 said:


> OK shot of the watch! It really doesn't do the dial justice! I looks so good! If I can't get any good shots at home I am going to take it in to the studio on Monday!!!


Looking good Tom. Do you have any "before" pictures, and a few close-ups of the case and dial would be good when you have some time.

I should try STS next time, at least they don't quote 30+ weeks (hmmmm..... maybe I've just found an excuse to buy another Omega?







)

Rich


----------



## Faz 63 (Nov 27, 2007)

dickstar1977 said:


> One of most of the rest of the gang!


Thats going to make a great dress watch, what is the make of watch blue dial i think at the left hand of the rest of the gang.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey

All Omegas

Working rounds from back left:

SM300 Bond quartz

Speedmaster pro on OEm perforated racing strap

TC2 Gold fill

MQ2.4 Mhz

MQ 32khz

Front

Seamaster 145.023 skywalker

SM200 pilot line

Cheers Tom


----------



## D.KNIGHT (Sep 23, 2005)

hi Tom where are these big piccys ive heard about ? id like to see a nikon close up of that dial


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

En route

Can't get the quality!!!

Cheers Tom


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

In one word... Awesome









As for wearing it you'd have to, you can't keep that off the wrist for to long


----------



## Faz 63 (Nov 27, 2007)

Now that your F2.4 has been done how much would it be worth in todays market.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Don't honestly know mate, probably not what I paid for it! lol! It is a labour of love this one! Plus, it is one of the last MQ2.4's you are going to find in mint condition, boxed with papers and most importantly a 2 year warranty!

For me it isn't the value it is the fact that it is still singularly (I bet I get plenty of debate from this comment) the most accurate watch in the world (because it is basically the same movement as the 1511 Marine Chronometer), it is the most beautiful piece of 70's funk you could find and the dial is just amazing!

I am a massive fan of that period when Omega really pushed the boundaries of technology and create some of their most stunning watches! It is 36 years old and is still more accurate than any other wrist watch (bar the actual Omega Marine Chronometer)! Just fab!


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

More shots, still can't get the dial right! will have more time at the weekend!

What do you think on original brown crocodile strap?

Tom



















Before picture:


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Watch going in for a STUDIO shoot on Friday!!!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL, better.... but you still need more light and then crop much closer after youve taken the pic... try taking some outside?


----------



## D.KNIGHT (Sep 23, 2005)

that looks better m8 

ps. try using the macro focus in the studio on that dial


----------



## Faz 63 (Nov 27, 2007)

What colour is the dial my monitors junk black or dark blue.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey

Thanks for the comments, Jon, thanks for the advice, definitely get better shots in the studio, LOL, outdoors would be good if we ever get the sunshine!!! will gve it a go next sunny day!

The dial is actually blue but because it is fresh from the factory (so to speak) is still very dark as it hasn't aged at all! looks great in the daylight (when the sun ventures out from the clouds for five seconds!!!)

Tom


----------



## Vic (Feb 21, 2008)

Fantastic ,

Looks great . I really enjoy my Marine Chronometer , Speedsonic , and SMf300 as well as my Automatic Omega`s .

Enjoy it in good health,

Cheers,

Vic


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Marine Chronometer ehhh Vic????? Fancy selling it to a good home??? lol always worth a try!!!


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Been timing it for a week now! has not lost or gained one single second! what a watch!


----------



## Faz 63 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have put the MQ2.4 on my want list with the Doxa Carribean these are the 2 watches i will try to get by the end of the year i will put a couple of vintage divers watches on ebay soon to go in my watch fund.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Wise choice my friend! These watches are just so amazing, there are so many modern watches which you can see have been influenced by there beauties! You wont find a watch which makes you feel more like a million dollars!

I had a great conversation with a guy in the pub the other day (who owns two lambo's and is 30! git). He was wearing one of those outrageous Â£15000 chronograph things that's covered in diamonds, the size of a dinner plate and is generally completely tasteless and obnoxious! With all the bling in the world it wasn't his watch that got the affectionate attention it was mine, including from him! He couldn't really get his head around the fact it is 36 years old, cooler than most modern watches, there where only 1000 made and it is one of the most accurate watches in the world! Plus he can't have one! ha ha ha

Good watch to add to the list mate, my list for the end of the year (after a good clear out and following my wedding) is:

Omega Chronoquartz (should be very soon)

Omega Electroquartz (again got a couple of things in the pipeline)

Omega Marine Chronometer (one of my grail watches)

Finish my Omega NOS Vader!!! (Oh yeah just waiting on the dial and have some very promising leads!)

That's right everyone Omega rules the roost!

Lol Tom


----------



## Faz 63 (Nov 27, 2007)

Only 1000 (MQ2.4's) made it looks like i am going to be in for a very long wait.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Keep an eye on ebay, it is where mine came from! In total:

1000 x 1510 MQ 2.4's

1000 x 1511 Marine Chronometers

7000 x 1516 Marine Chronometers

They are very rare watches, the thing to look out for is that the circuit is OK, most of the rest can be fixed by people like STS (who did mine) but if the circuit is gone they are not replaceable. Including duff Marine Chronometers this is my fourth time lucky, 2 dead MQ2.4's and 1 dead MC 1511 before this one turned up! The good news is they are still worth big money for parts alone!

my advice is just keep trawling ebay, I saw a couple of non stardust dial MQ2.4's go tail end of last year for under Â£600 each (both had poor dials though!

Cheers Tom


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Well

IT has been running for 22 days now (since I got it back) and to date it has not lost 1 single second! Timed via the speaking clock it is still dot accurate!

Result! Why am I always late for everything still! gggrrrrrrr


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

NNNOOOOOOO It's lost a second! grrrr, Ah well, that is 1 second in getting on for a couple of months now!! woo hooo!

Luckily with the magic of it's special adjustment button it just needed a quick tweak and it was right back on time! :lol:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Do I get the impression that you quite like this one Tom?  .

Believe me if it were mine I'd feel just the same.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Can honestly say it is the love of my watch collection! it has surpassed my skywalker as the apple of my eye!

Can't explain it, you would just have to hold it! once you have touched one you can't ever look at other watches the same way!!!!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Best give me that old Chronoquartz tat then mate   .


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Lol

Would love to mate! It's just the megaquartz would miss its new friend! lol


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I agree Tom, These are superbly accurate watches... but like you Im usually late as well... at leats I know how late I am when I arrive late to a meeting


----------



## vpr5 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello, greetings and congratulations on your Omegas.

I have been interested in the MC 2400 for some time now and a while back I did a few web pages on it -

http://www.mancini99.freeserve.co.uk/Megaquartz_con.html

Perhaps it may be of interest.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

The pages are really interesting, great link and well done! Really impressed!

Tom


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

vpr5 - excellent reading, thought provoking and well written, thanks for posting.

dickstar1977 - Congratulations on your watch, speechless is what I am, well....apart from these few words that is 

Ian


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wonderful pages, Ive read them many times over the years. Good to see you posting here mate!


----------



## vpr5 (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys, will probably do some more lurking.


----------

